# A Day at the NHRA Drags (Image Heavy)



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2017)

Last weekend I attended the NHRA New England Nationals in Epping, NH and I was suppose to just hangout and have a great time but I brought along my camera and ended up spending most of the time behind it rather than enjoying it. I guess that's what a photographer does...

Anyways, here are my top favorites that I'm pretty happy with. I took about 700 photos but most of those were from burst shots trying to capture either the front of the car lifting off the ground or an engine blowing up from the Top Fuels or Funny Cars. At the end of the day I walked away with 100 good shots that I was happy with, but these below are my personal favorites and apparently I like black & white. I really like trying to show the human element at these events because you just don't see pictures like that, you mainly just see photos of the race and not behind the scenes type shots.

Photos were taken with my Nikon D610 + 70-200 f/4 VR.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 10, 2017)

Great set!!! The B&W are good but to me the color images convey more of the excitement of the event.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Great set!!! The B&W are good but to me the color images convey more of the excitement of the event.



I had such a hard time deciding between color & black and white. When I shared the album on Facebook, I ended up included both color and black & white versions haha.

There was some shots where a certain color was way too distracting for me so I converted it to black and white. But I suppose its all preference.

Thanks!!


----------



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2017)

Okay...this is just a snap shot. But I had to share...

But I was sitting in the grandstands when I took this shot. 

The one in the grey hat is Jesse James!


----------



## SCraig (Jun 10, 2017)

Very nice.  The shots of Dejoria's Tequila Petrone funny car are excellent.  The funnys are fast and hard to catch, you did a good job with them.  I always enjoy shots that show the header flames and the big plume of nitro fumes.

I was at Phoenix for the race in February and in Gainesville in March.  Always an excellent way to spend a day or two.

Oh, and the guy Jesse James is talking to is Don Schumacher.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 10, 2017)

I really like #2


----------



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I really like #2



I think that was my favorite as well, I don't know why. I saw it and took a picture. It's like I knew what I was doing! Haha.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

That camero pic is kick ass. Great set!


----------



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> That camero pic is kick ass. Great set!



Which Camaro? Haha!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

Both but the red one is my favorite!


----------



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Both but the red one is my favorite!



I was watching him run a few times that day, he was grtting that car high! Good times too. I tried to find it in the pits, but no luck. The pits is big lol.


----------

